# My M2 has finally arrived



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I finally took delivery of my M2 after a 12 month waiting time from when I first put my deposit down. I have to give a big :thumb:to Justin at Sytner BMW in Harold Wood for making this a pleasurable experience from start to finish. After completing the boring paper work I was finally given the keys to the M2. I have had some M performance parts fitted just to jazz the car up a little bit; the black kidney grills are on back order so I'll need to return to have those fitting sometime next week. So I've had the M performance sports exhaust in carbon tipped along with the carbon rear diffuser, carbon rear spoiler and black M side gills as well as metal pedal covers. Next week I will hopefully have a pair of carbon M specific mirror covers and carbon BMW badges fitted to the car.

Now on to my initial impressions on my drive home which included the duel carriageway as well as some twisty B roads that I know and it was already clear to me that after the first couple of miles it is the best drivers car I've ever had the pleasure of driving. Now it's been said by numerous people on social media that the M2 seems under powered, well to me 370 BHP isn't under powered by any stretch of the imagination. We have the Focus RS at 345 BHP, the Audi RS3 at 365 BHP and the Mercedes A45 AMG at 379 BHP so are they all under powered as well? So how powerful do you need a car to be? I think the power on tap with the M2 is spot on, as a driving tool it's amazing. Look at the Honda S200, that had 200 BHP and look at the Toyota GT86 also around 200 BHP and from what I've read about these cars is that they are both great driver focused cars. The handling of the M2 is unbelievable in the way that this car turns is spot on, it will go exactly where you want it to go.

It's just a fun car to drive and the M sports exhaust note sounds amazing especially when I press the blue tooth enable detonator and the noise goes up by a few decibels and my word it's loud but not in an anti social way, it pops, bangs, crackles and you get the over runs too, the car feels so planted, it's so pointy and there's hardly any any body roll or under steer. Heading down the A12 on my way home ; it feels like a GT cruiser and when I stuck it in to sport mode it instantly felt like a mini race car. I am a really happy man and it's with out a doubt the best car I've ever bought. There is a saying most of us know is that "don't believe the hype" well in this case I certainly can. Is the the M2 worthy of the legendary M badge? Yes, most definitely.


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

*congratulations* Thats stunning


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Stunning car. Just stunning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice one another beauty.:thumb:


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Corr blimey...that's a bit special mate!

Gonna look great with the black kidney grills. Love a blue car with black accents


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Sweet ride, wouldnt mind one of these myself but the missus wont let me have a coupe for the time being.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Car looks great. My friends ordered one in Dakar yellow. Thinks it's going to be the only one in that colour so presume he will get his last


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Lovely!! :thumb:

Like the number too.......


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

DrEskimo said:


> Corr blimey...that's a bit special mate!
> 
> Gonna look great with the black kidney grills. Love a blue car with black accents


I love a blue car myself Dr, I had that lovely S1 in that beautiful Sepang Blue. It was also a no brainier really considering the other colours were Black,White or Grey. A disappointing choice of colours available really.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

wish wash said:


> Car looks great. My friends ordered one in Dakar yellow. Thinks it's going to be the only one in that colour so presume he will get his last


A Darker Yellow M2 , I presume that colour is only available in another country?


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Wow awesome car. Nice subtle extras also 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Very smart SB. Enjoy.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

That's all kinds of yes. Lovely motor buddy.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Not jealous at all,









Another I just added to my motoring bucket list..lol


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I love a blue car myself Dr, I had that lovely S1 in that beautiful Sepang Blue. It was also a no brainier really considering the other colours were Black,White or Grey. A disappointing choice of colours available really.


Estoril Blue is every bit as lovely mate. Looking forward to shots after it's first detail. If you get it looking half as nice as the pics I saw of your S1 when it was for sale, it'll look stunning!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

That is one stunning M2 SB ! :argie::argie::argie:

Pleased for you buddy :thumb:


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> A Darker Yellow M2 , I presume that colour is only available in another country?


Nah, will have gone down the Individual route and blown some $$$ :lol:

Looks great in that colour as well :thumb:

And that Purple M5 has PIMP written all over it :wall:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Stunning SB! 

As Cooks would say ......... _health to enjoy it pal!_ :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Congratulations on the purchase. M2 would be s dream upgrade for me from the baby M, enjoy it!



DrEskimo said:


> Estoril Blue is every bit as lovely mate.


It's Long Beach Blue, even better than Estoril IMO. Also currently exclusive to the M2 I belive so a lot less on the road!


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh yes, probably the only current M i'd like to own. Well done that man. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

DrEskimo said:


> Estoril Blue is every bit as lovely mate. Looking forward to shots after it's first detail. If you get it looking half as nice as the pics I saw of your S1 when it was for sale, it'll look stunning!


It's very first detail will be carried out by Daryl at offset detailing, really look forward to having it done.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Soul boy 68 said:


> It's very first detail will be carried out by Daryl at offset detailing, really look forward to having it done.


Ah yea I've seen a lot of his work. Great stuff!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Aw man, that's absolutely beautiful SB. I bet the soundtrack makes your spine tingle lol. 

It's stunning now, and I bet when you get all the little SB accents completed, along with the detail, it'll be something very special indeed. 

The very best of health to enjoy that buddy. (just so Alan W isn't disappointed lol) 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cookies said:


> Aw man, that's absolutely beautiful SB. I bet the soundtrack makes your spine tingle lol.
> 
> It's stunning now, and I bet when you get all the little SB accents completed, along with the detail, it'll be something very special indeed.
> 
> ...


Thank you cookies, I've hardly used the stereo yet as the engine sound from the exhaust is so addictive, I have to keep opening and closing the window like every 10 seconds :lol: because all the cold air keeps coming in, your catch phrase health and enjoy won't disappoint Alan W :lol:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> A Darker Yellow M2 , I presume that colour is only available in another country?


Just found out he picked it up on Friday. Just said it was a special order, picked it up from BMW in middlesborough.


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

Gorgeous motor. Enjoy


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a stunning car!


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Oh yes, what a machine, extremely jealous of you mate lol.


----------



## timo10 (Nov 29, 2007)

Congrats sb friend of mine just got his last week the sound is unbelievable enjoy mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Webarno (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm not jealous at all...


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Cookies said:


> The very best of health to enjoy that buddy. (just so Alan W isn't disappointed lol)
> 
> Cooks


Actually I'm not sure SB appreciated my comment as it's the only one he didn't Thank! 

I am surprised SB has had time to post - I think I would be driving it constantly and enjoying the glorious soundtrack from the sports exhaust! 

Alan W


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Stunning car you have got yourself there, hope you have many a happy mile in it:thumb:


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Sorry but only just seen your thread buddy, fantastic motor you got there, enjoy mate


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Alan W said:


> Actually I'm not sure SB appreciated my comment as it's the only one he didn't Thank!
> 
> I am surprised SB has had time to post - I think I would be driving it constantly and enjoying the glorious soundtrack from the sports exhaust!
> 
> Alan W


I am sorry Alan I forgot to thank your earlier post, I was in such a hurry to go out for a drive I totally forgot. I've made up for it now and thanked both your posts :thumb:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Matey thats special. Congrats on the delivery, now go have some fun


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I was in such a hurry to go out for a drive I totally forgot.


I'n not surprised you're in a hurry now you're driving an M2 - just beware of the speed limit! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Stunning Soul! I am sure you'll look after it well


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Congrats. 
The first time I ever saw an M car was in the early nineties.
An Estoril blue E36 M3.
That image of beauty is etched on my retina.
Suffice to say I think the car and colour go together perfectly. 
It's amazing how powerful cars are now compared to the nineties. 
370bhp sounds plenty enough for the M2.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

HEADPHONES said:


> Congrats.
> The first time I ever saw an M car was in the early nineties.
> An Estoril blue E36 M3.
> That image of beauty is etched on my retina.
> ...


I think so too my friend, 370 BHP is plenty for the size, I've read that it can be tuned up to as much as 450 BHP, but not without significant upgrades made to the engine, gearbox and suspension set ups.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

I'm glad to see you opted for the manual as well, DCT shouldn't be an option imo


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Great choice SB & that rear end :argie::argie::argie:
How come your not detailing it yourself? & what you having done @offset?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Dazzel81 said:


> How come your not detailing it yourself? & what you having done @offset?


You may have to wait a while for a reply ................................ he'll be out driving it again! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Alan W said:


> You may have to wait a while for a reply ................................ he'll be out driving it again! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


:lol: just popped back in to log on, now off out again, bye :lol:.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Proper tidy looking bimmer and a manual as well enjoy.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dazzel81 said:


> Great choice SB & that rear end :argie::argie::argie:
> How come your not detailing it yourself? & what you having done @offset?


Hi Dazzel, it's a bit late for me now to detail it due to time constraint's, shorter days and so on. Daryl at offset detailing is the right and obvious choice as he is not to far away from me and I paid the man a visit some time ago and saw a job he did to a really badly neglected M3 and a brilliant job he did too. So it was a no brainier, Daryl will only be washing,decontamination and sealing the car, wheels and brake calipers to tie me over the winter months, thankfully the car won't need any polishing as Sytner BMW did a good job in prepping the car for me. Hardly; if any wash marring or swirls are on the car as you can see from the close up picture I took at the dealership.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Bloody hell thats a bit nice


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

That's special, enjoy SB:thumb:


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

That looks bloody lovely! :argie:


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Alan W said:


> You may have to wait a while for a reply ................................ he'll be out driving it again! :lol:
> 
> Alan W





Soul boy 68 said:


> :lol: just popped back in to log on, now off out again, bye :lol:.


Have no tyres left at this rate :lol::driver:



Soul boy 68 said:


> Hi Dazzel, it's a bit late for me now to detail it due to time constraint's, shorter days and so on. Daryl at offset detailing is the right and obvious choice as he is not to far away from me and I paid the man a visit some time ago and saw a job he did to a really badly neglected M3 and a brilliant job he did too. So it was a no brainier, Daryl will only be washing,decontamination and sealing the car, wheels and brake calipers to tie me over the winter months, thankfully the car won't need any polishing as Sytner BMW did a good job in prepping the car for me. Hardly; if any wash marring or swirls are on the car as you can see from the close up picture I took at the dealership.


Just surprised after the work you done on the S1, but def makes sense will look forward to the finish pictures, enjoy mate she's a beaut :thumb:


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Very nice mate, never been a fan of the rear end of these cars for some reason.

Love the M5 next to it that colour is well nice, must be individual option.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Very nice and of course congratulations. Enjoy pal!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Very nice!

Its got a proper gearbox in it too! Although the sport auto box is very good too!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow! :argie: Amazing car! My sister picks hers up in January I think.

you are one lucky bar steward, lol.


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Lovely looking motor! Not jealous in the slightest of course 
Well worth the wait I'm sure!

Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

Love it. wee bit jell

More pics?????????


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Stunning car mate 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I don't like you anymore Soul Boy :lol::lol::lol::lol:

That is lovely, really looks amazing and I bet you are grinning from ear to ear.

Can't wait to see more pictures and hear how you get on with it day to day.

Well done, enjoy it, enjoy it, enjoy it!!!!!!


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks spot on, you must be patient to wait 12 months, the longest I've ever waited has been 4 days haha.

Lovely colour and trim as well  Enjoy it!!!


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Beautiful mate. Mine's due for delivery 1st quarter 2017. Can't wait


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

B0DSKI said:


> Beautiful mate. Mine's due for delivery 1st quarter 2017. Can't wait


What colour have you gone for fella? I bet after seeing mine you can't bare the wait.


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> What colour have you gone for fella? I bet after seeing mine you can't bare the wait.


LBB too mate.

Gone full M Sport enhanced kit too............Just don't tell the wife It's not all standard


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

OMG I have sooo long been waiting for this post SB68 :thumb:
I am sure your wait has been much harder to deal with though! Stunning beyond words - love this - I hope this one is a keeper?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

That looks stunning, not a fan ob bmw until the m badge range best colour and black carbon bits looks spanking just the right amount of touches on it. How big are the gaps on the kidney grills?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SBM said:


> OMG I have sooo long been waiting for this post SB68 :thumb:
> I am sure your wait has been much harder to deal with though! Stunning beyond words - love this - I hope this one is a keeper?


This ones a keeper Ben, I've not gone to this trouble in getting the car to off load it in two or three years. I want to properly enjoy ownership of this car, besides I don't believe BMW will make an M car of this magnitude again, this is a proper drivers car, just like the old days of M cars, call it an analog car.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

alan hanson said:


> That looks stunning, not a fan ob bmw until the m badge range best colour and black carbon bits looks spanking just the right amount of touches on it. How big are the gaps on the kidney grills?


I don't really know Alan how big the gaps are on the grills. Is there a reason for your question?


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Blimey :argie:


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2016)

Fantastic! Very jealous, but in a good way :thumb: LBB suits the M2 so well. You went for a manual too! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2016)

Soul boy 68 said:


> besides I don't believe BMW will make an M car of this magnitude again, this is a proper drivers car, just like the old days of M cars, call it an analog car.


Sadly, I think you are right. This will probably be the last of the great M cars.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

B0DSKI said:


> LBB too mate.
> 
> Gone full M Sport enhanced kit too............Just don't tell the wife It's not all standard


You must do the same fella and post pictures and tell us all what you think of the M2, believe me, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> You must do the same fella and post pictures and tell us all what you think of the M2, believe me, you won't be disappointed.
> 
> View attachment 48455


You two are a pair of ******! Lol fair play to you's lads, had work paying off. Great little investment, as you said sb, the last of the analogue ///Ms if you ever nip over to Northern Ireland let me know lol


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Stop talking about ya M2 and GET MORE PIKS UP


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> You must do the same fella and post pictures and tell us all what you think of the M2, believe me, you won't be disappointed.
> 
> View attachment 48455


Will do mate. 3-4 months and counting


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Looks awesome Robert, I look forward to seeing it!!!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice SB, not my cup of tea but she is a beauty :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

fozzy said:


> Stop talking about ya M2 and GET MORE PIKS UP


I will fozzy as the months and miles progress. :thumb:


----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

Very nice and love that colour 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey SB, you must have great patience to wait 12 months. What a great looking motor and sounds as though it is a serious drivers car. Congrats and happy motoring, hopefully Daryl will do a wee write up too, always enjoy his threads and quality of work.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

wow what a beaut! Congrats on the purchase - as someone else said great to see the manual 'box in there too - the only box it should have!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

ColinG said:


> Hey SB, you must have great patience to wait 12 months. What a great looking motor and sounds as though it is a serious drivers car. Congrats and happy motoring, hopefully Daryl will do a wee write up too, always enjoy his threads and quality of work.


Thank you Colin, not that I'd need to ask Daryl and I am sure he will do his own write up. :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Stunning congrats that's lovely


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I don't really know Alan how big the gaps are on the grills. Is there a reason for your question?


just looked as though a fair size and wondered what size object could get through that you wouldnt want to cause damage


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Just seen this:doublesho lovely looking car mate:thumb:
I went passed one yesterday near Birmingham and I must admit it looked like a bad boy on steroids, it reminds me of the early days when the front was dipped lower than the back, as you know I went for the A45 but this was on my list:thumb: you will have a smile like a Cheshire Cat now

Did they offer you the upgrade for the gearbox.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

chongo said:


> Just seen this:doublesho lovely looking car mate:thumb:
> I went passed one yesterday near Birmingham and I must admit it looked like a bad boy on steroids, it reminds me of the early days when the front was dipped lower than the back, as you know I went for the A45 but this was on my list:thumb: you will have a smile like a Cheshire Cat now
> 
> Did they offer you the upgrade for the gearbox.


Thank you Chongo, yes I remember the old days when those kind of models that had the front that was dipped lower than the back, very similar on the M2, it looks like a Jack Russell on crack :lol:, I was never offered an upgrade on the gear box, what I liked about Sytner BMW was that they never put pressure on me like trying to sell me upgrades, other options, products or other services. What I wanted was what I got, no questions asked. I went for the manual purely from the purists point of view, glad I did.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Super car mate:thumb:.whats even better is when you come to selling it, it will look just like it does now...enjoy:thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)




----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Stunning! The impossible achieved - a perfect car ... made better :argie:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SBM said:


> Stunning! The impossible achieved - a perfect car ... made better :argie:


Daryl did a fantastic job on my M2 Ben as you saw, the man did me proud.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Pleasure working on it!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Looking good SB


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

182_Blue said:


> Looking good SB


Cheers Shaun:thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

M2 looking fab SB :argie::argie::argie:

Top work by Daryl :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

My god, such a stunning car you lucky man


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

How you getting on with your M2?

Had mine in Sept, and after it spending 6/7 weeks at the dealer trying to fix a draft up the steering column that gave me cold knees and legs, the dealer and BMW advised they all do it Sir so they purchased it back last week.

Compared to the 1M, while there really is not much difference, if I'm petty, the M2 steering wheel been slightly bigger in diameter, feels slightly less direct, and for me, the M2 been bigger in dimensions just didn't feel as nimble, but that said maybe I just couldn't bond with the car because of the above problem I experienced with a cold draft..


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

What are you going to get now G.P?


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

cadmunkey said:


> What are you going to get now G.P?


Thankfully, I never sold the 1M..


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I saw one these in this very colour being driven by a complete wally in MK a couple of weeks back, pulled out on someone already on a roundabout and booted it. Was all over the place and he looked like he was fighting it.

Lovely colour, not for me but it is a lovely colour none the less and they do sound nice.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

G.P said:


> How you getting on with your M2?
> 
> Had mine in Sept, and after it spending 6/7 weeks at the dealer trying to fix a draft up the steering column that gave me cold knees and legs, the dealer and BMW advised they all do it Sir so they purchased it back last week.
> 
> Compared to the 1M, while there really is not much difference, if I'm petty, the M2 steering wheel been slightly bigger in diameter, feels slightly less direct, and for me, the M2 been bigger in dimensions just didn't feel as nimble, but that said maybe I just couldn't bond with the car because of the above problem I experienced with a cold draft..


 I absolutely love my M2 and I can't get enough of it, gives me this  every time, so far so good and not experienced any problems and nothing like what you've experienced which is a shame.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

muzzer said:


> I saw one these in this very colour being driven by a complete wally in MK a couple of weeks back, pulled out on someone already on a roundabout and booted it. Was all over the place and he looked like he was fighting it.
> 
> Lovely colour, not for me but it is a lovely colour none the less and they do sound nice.


It doesn't surprise me Muzzer that there are some idiots out there who have these cars, the car does tempt you to push it to its limits as it has such a playful chassis and it's damn fast but it's foolish for anyone to drive it in the way you saw it at the roundabout, best to use these antics at a race track but not on a public road.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I absolutely love my M2 and I can't get enough of it, gives me this  every time, so far so good and not experienced any problems and nothing like what you've experienced which is a shame.


That's good, some cars I just fall into and feel happy, and others I just don't, I was hoping to sell the 1M but, not now, it's a keeper.

Perhaps the problems didn't help, together with the attitude of the new Sales Manager, I'm not upset but just left wondering where to service my 1M due to the Sales Manager..


----------



## Mattwilko92 (Aug 4, 2008)

I absolutely love these M2's. Your right about them being possibly the last of an era. I bet your totally made up with it - and so you should be for the price tag!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

G.P said:


> That's good, some cars I just fall into and feel happy, and others I just don't, I was hoping to sell the 1M but, not now, it's a keeper.
> 
> Perhaps the problems didn't help, together with the attitude of the new Sales Manager, I'm not upset but just left wondering where to service my 1M due to the Sales Manager..


I am lucky to have a good friend of mine who is a brilliant mechanic and who will be looking after my M2 once I've taken it to Sytner BMW for its running in service.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Mattwilko92 said:


> I absolutely love these M2's. Your right about them being possibly the last of an era. I bet your totally made up with it - and so you should be for the price tag!


I have had some mods fitted to the car since the original pictures I've posted on hear, I've had a glossy Carbon effect roof wrap plus the front accents wrapped in gloss black, M performance mirrors and front and side skirts to help improve the aero dynamics of the car, I will book my M2 in for performance remap with Evolve next spring to take the car up to 400 BHP to top it all off, can't wait. I'll post new pictures up over the Christmas holidays.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I have had some mods fitted to the car since the original pictures I've posted on hear, I've had a glossy Carbon effect roof wrap plus the front accents wrapped in gloss black, M performance mirrors and front and side skirts to help improve the aero dynamics of the car, I will book my M2 in for performance remap with Evolve next spring to take the car up to 400 BHP to top it all off, can't wait. I'll post new pictures up over the Christmas holidays.


Be interested to see the results at evolve!

Are you worried the mods might hurt its value? Although all are probably reversible?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

gibbo555 said:


> Be interested to see the results at evolve!
> 
> Are you worried the mods might hurt its value? Although all are probably reversible?


The car is a keeper and by the time I'll sell it on the value will probably be irrelevant, besides I think this will be the last M car of this magnitude from BMW, I personally can't see them making another M car this good again, especially in an age where manufacturers are moving towards automated driving and hybrid cars. And these mods are all reversible too should I wish to do so.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> The car is a keeper and by the time I'll sell it on the value will probably be irrelevant, besides I think this will be the last M car of this magnitude from BMW, I personally can't see them making another M car this good again, especially in an age where manufacturers are moving towards automated driving and hybrid cars. And these mods are all reversible too should I wish to do so.


Very wise investment imo, never mind a brilliant car.

Would love to buy one was considering splashing out on one even tho can't afford it lol


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I have had some mods fitted to the car since the original pictures I've posted on hear, I've had a glossy Carbon effect roof wrap plus the front accents wrapped in gloss black, M performance mirrors and front and side skirts to help improve the aero dynamics of the car, I will book my M2 in for performance remap with Evolve next spring to take the car up to 400 BHP to top it all off, can't wait. I'll post new pictures up over the Christmas holidays.


Evolve have recently posted up a GTS kit for the M2. Fitment of the bonnet looks terrible on the prototype but if you're going there you might see the other bits in person and see what you think. They have done a nice job on the front and rear bumpers, leave your wallet at home 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattwilko92 (Aug 4, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I have had some mods fitted to the car since the original pictures I've posted on hear, I've had a glossy Carbon effect roof wrap plus the front accents wrapped in gloss black, M performance mirrors and front and side skirts to help improve the aero dynamics of the car, I will book my M2 in for performance remap with Evolve next spring to take the car up to 400 BHP to top it all off, can't wait. I'll post new pictures up over the Christmas holidays.


Yeah evolve is the right place for the job. I take you've seen their M2 Project :argie:


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Evo2motorsports.co.uk have a nice one near Banbury I spotted yesterday, soon to be around 500bhp ��

evolve know their stuff though Imran and Sal are nice guys


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

uberbmw said:


> Evo2motorsports.co.uk have a nice one near Banbury I spotted yesterday, soon to be around 500bhp ��
> 
> evolve know their stuff though Imran and Sal are nice guys


They are ruining their M2 in my opinion. It looked great when detailed with simple mods.

They've now fitted wheels I'm not too sure of, a silly rear wing and an ill fitting carbon fibre bonnet.










Zoom in for panel gaps. That would annoy me too much.










Although the photography is much better here, the carbon fibre roof works for me and wheels filling the arches also works for me.










Sometimes less is more.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

It looks so much better in the last picture for me


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

I guess because its named GTS its a smaller brother of the M3/4 GTS which have the max power wings etc lol


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

How to ruin a good looking car wheels are awful


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

That last image is awesome


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Amazing car. My mate also has just picked his up after a 12 month wait also

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Mattwilko92 said:


> Yeah evolve is the right place for the job. I take you've seen their M2 Project :argie:


I have researched everywhere for a reputable tuning specialist and while most of them are good I just remained unconvinced about the power figures they were offering, some were up to 450 BHP which I think it's unlealistic, at least not without putting extra strain on the suspension and gearbox set up. Evolve specialize in M sports cars so I feel assured going to them. They have email to me the dyno graph of the M2 they work on and I saw the foot pound of torque jump by an extra 230 LB to over 500. :doublesho


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

bigmac3161 said:


> How to ruin a good looking car wheels are awful


A matter of preference, I think the wheels are much better than the last generation M3.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

uberbmw said:


> Evo2motorsports.co.uk have a nice one near Banbury I spotted yesterday, soon to be around 500bhp ��
> 
> evolve know their stuff though Imran and Sal are nice guys


I take it you met them before?


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

More pics here of Evolve's M2 :thumb:

http://www.carscoops.com/2016/12/evolve-automotive-pumps-bmw-m2-to-401.html


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I have researched everywhere for a reputable tuning specialist and while most of them are good I just remained unconvinced about the power figures they were offering, some were up to 450 BHP which I think it's unlealistic, at least not without putting extra strain on the suspension and gearbox set up. Evolve specialize in M sports cars so I feel assured going to them. They have email to me the dyno graph of the M2 they work on and I saw the foot pound of torque jump by an extra 230 LB to over 500. :doublesho


A good friend of my Dad's runs Technosport in East London. If you need a proper BMW tuner I suggest you pay him a visit and look at the custom build E92 M3 carbon race car he's currently building below. Guys name is George and is praised on M3cutters etc.

Here's a sample. The engine is from a Le Man racer and the only one in Europe shipped in from Budapest (serious). The gearbox is a fortune.

That's a BMW tuner, not a chap with a laptop :thumb:


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Depending where your located you could also have a chat with Ian Litchfield, who has worked on his own and recently Chris Harris, of which i think is on YouTube, or one of the car mag websites.

Do Superchips map M2's ?


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

Love it. Been eyeing one like this when I've visited BMW and must say I'm a huge fan 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> You must do the same fella and post pictures and tell us all what you think of the M2, believe me, you won't be disappointed.
> 
> View attachment 48455


Mines arrived and at Vines @ Redhill. Just waiting for the M Performance Carbon Fibre goodies to arrive and be fitted.

https://video.citnow.com/vt9YfWc5tV2

Provisionally picking it up on 28th December all being well


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

B0DSKI said:


> Mines arrived and at Vines @ Redhill. Just waiting for the M Performance Carbon Fibre goodies to arrive and be fitted.
> 
> https://video.citnow.com/vt9YfWc5tV2
> 
> Provisionally picking it up on 28th December all being well


Believe me fella, you will love it, my M2 is booked in for the 30th December for its running in service and then I can finally start to put it through its paces. The engine note is so addictive.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

B0DSKI said:


> Mines arrived and at Vines @ Redhill. Just waiting for the M Performance Carbon Fibre goodies to arrive and be fitted.
> 
> https://video.citnow.com/vt9YfWc5tV2
> 
> Provisionally picking it up on 28th December all being well


Just off to Redhill for a completely unrelated matter....:car:

Congrats matey, it looks stunning! CF bits will look the cats pyjamas.

Would love to put my S5 up against one of these to see just how it gets on :thumb: Pretty sure I know what the outcome will be, but would be a great laugh!


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Believe me fella, you will love it, my M2 is booked in for the 30th December for its running in service and then I can finally start to put it through its paces. The engine note is so addictive.


I've got a trip to a mates in Manchester booked so that should put 700-800 miles on it. Quicker I get to 1200 the better


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

B0DSKI said:


> I've got a trip to a mates in Manchester booked so that should put 700-800 miles on it. Quicker I get to 1200 the better


You going the very long way then 😉


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

andy665 said:


> You going the very long way then 😉


The Pennines might be getting a visit


----------

